# Type 4: Masochism, Intensity, Pain



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

After having read the materials about 4s described by several Enneagram authors; is it just me or are 4s more likely to be drawn to masochism or BDSM?

Themes such as "suffering, pain, intensity, shame, hatred, envy" appear in the 4s lexicon. 4s represent one of the darker personalities of the enneagram. They share 5s shady introversion and 8's steely intensity, however are both at a more visceral/emotional level. In "On All 4s" mp3 audio by Faurves, suffering is said to be considered beautiful and profound. SP 4s are most enduring for the sake of their art; SO 4s struggle between being distinguished and fitting in; SX 4s are most intense and emotionally charged type- they are even said to startle the SO 4 and SP 4.

It wouldn't surprise me if 4s were somehow drawn towards this darker fascination in their pastime, particularly the SO&SX 146 or 145. 1 and SO&SX instincts heightens the superego's repression and the need for a 'breather'. 147 less so, because the '7' reduces the stress built within. I do not have any experience of this fetish myself, but I could imagine its a form of _intense euphoric state_ which can be highly entrancing and euphoric for 4s? THE PASSION!!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I would say this is just you. There are several types who, for various reasons, might be drawn into such a fixation.


----------



## username123 (May 21, 2013)

It's not unlikely for 4s to be masochistic, especially emotionally. If you're solely talking about sex, though, I'm not sure about that. On paper it would sort of make sense to me, but there have been multiple threads in the 4 forum about sex, and it seems like a lot of 4s are more appreciative of sex that has a more sensitive, romantic angle. I flip-flop between the two. I mean I'm not into BDSM, but I either prefer someone to treat me like the crap that I feel like so often or to be like a nurturing, romantic caretaker. In between, it isn't emotionally fulfilling enough for me. It doesn't fill any voids.


----------

